# Lizards > General Lizards >  Blue tongue skinks anyone?

## wildlifewarrior

I just got my first pair (well two since they are so hard to sex).  I know a guy who bought a pair hoping to get one of each and they were two gravid females :Surprised:  , so he had around 16 babies and i picked out five, three for another buddy and two for me.  They are only about 5 or six inches long but are little eating machines! Crickets, greens, cacti and all kinds of stuff.  They have an almost monitor response to the crickets, or my finger when i dragged it through the tank.  I will get some pics in a few days.  These guys are awesome!!

~Mike

----------


## lillyorchid

BTS's are my favorite lizard! One day I hope to own one.

----------


## wildlifewarrior

Yea they are awsome! i just took pictures of them and will have them posted in the next day or so. if you own a beardie you can own one of these, they are great. mine are sill young but are hissy but will take food right from your fingers.


~mike

----------

